# am i on the right track?



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

I do occasional runs at the local track but i know the tires i have on the car are never gonna help me enough to run decent times...

if i get a set of 2 stock 17s and throw on drag radials in the stock tire size itll help me out wont it? or should i go for a different tire size?

the reason i want to use stockers is i know that theyre easy to get and the tire size is an easy one to get. When i get cammed and get the new suspension stuff in then ill go for the more hardcore setup but im just curious if this will get the job done for me with just boltons.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can go up to 255 on an 8" wheel and still have a flat contact patch.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

As to the wheel diameter, on a sub 350-400 HP car or an automatic 17"s work great. With a high power manual transmission car the shock of the launch makes it really easy to spin. 15" wheels give you more sidewall in those situations to flex and take the initial shock of the launch and make it easier to do. Contact patch isn't the same as with a tire on the street as you're launching at the track with 16-18# in the tires and many run 275s with no problem on stock wheels.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

so some 275 40 17s on the stoc wheels and i should be good to go?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That works. Get M/Ts or Hoosiers tho. They seem to be stickier than most others


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

ill see what i can muster. i have a friend that works at a tire shop and can get a GREAT deal on nittos and bfgs


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had both of those. Nitto DRs worked when the car was bone stock but then not so much. After 400 RWHP the BFG DRs were like ice skates at the track. I tried a friend's M/Ts a couple of times and they were much better


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

mt's on stock 17s?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Zdeuce4 said:


> mt's on stock 17s?


Yup. I heated them up pretty good and they stuck. I can spin my same size BFG DRs like nothing


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

ya my buddy suggested them. pricey but im gonna shoot for it


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've noticed East Texas Muscle Cars offers a complete mini-tub job for $1200. I'm wondering if it's not worth it to drive all the way down there to have it done so I can stuff 315's on 10" wides in there for the ultimate hook. Either that or get the tubs and control arms and do it myself. Seems like a mod that'll pay off more than a set of $1200 headers.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

what exactly is mini tubbing?


----------

